# Tattler rubber ring question



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I have never used the tattler lids before but I bought quite a few. Should I vac seal the rubber rings to make them last longer?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Do you mean to seal the rings for storage?


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes that is what I mean. I did not phrase that well did I?


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I haven't. Some are 2-3 years old so far and they work just as well when I bought them.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Some of my Tatter seals and lids are over 20 years old and doing fine.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks. I will just leave them in the bag then.


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

can you reuse the rubber rings ? It's a new old idea ,my mom had some of these that dated back to the 20's I bet and have found them around old houses when metal detecting as they used steel rings to hold the glass lid on but some used wire bails to hold lids on.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I have never used the tattler lids before but I bought quite a few. Should I vac seal the rubber rings to make them last longer?


I wouldn't worry about storing them.
One note I received from Tattler a while back, do not over tighten the bands when canning.

BB


----------

